
Confessions of a Former Amazon Technologist (Free Kindle Ebook) - acangiano
http://www.amazon.com/Inside-Giant-Machine-Technologist-ebook/dp/B004RJ42JA
======
wglb
Looks like a very interesting book. But the phrase _I must confess that
English is my third language_ makes me wonder if there are teachers for folks
like that. Like there are ESL specialists, so are there teachers for English
as a Third Language?

